# brittany ferries 10% discount



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi just was looking at ferry bookings

the aa membership gives 10% off

is it possible to book open return with brittany ferries ?

barry


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

If you know when you're going, but not when you're coming back, just go on line a few days before (when you've decided) and book then.


----------

